# mtpfs and nexus 7

## albright

I'm trying to transfer files to/from my new nexus 7

I have got things set up so this command works:

```
mtpfs -o allow_other /media/nexus/
```

I can erase files on the nexus, and cp from the

nexus to my notebook

But if I try to cp a file from my notebook to the nexus it

fails.

/var/log/messages says:

```
kernel: mtpfs[2805]: segfault at 0 ip 0804c462 sp b53fe0a0 error 4 in mtpfs[8048000+6000]
```

any help appreciated; tia

----------

## alex.blackbit

albright,

oups, that does not sound too good.

I would try run the segfaulting process inside a gdb session to get a better idea of what's happening.

Right now all one can say is "It's crashing".

In case you are not familiar with gdb, don't worry.

You just want to run mtpfs inside the debugger and than run it (press r).

Then when the segfault happens, enter "bt f" to get a backtrace of what happened.

Post the output here in a codeblock.

You may want to re-emerge mtpfs with the debug USEflag or with the split-debug feature to get debugging symbols which incease the usefulness of the backtrace.

----------

